# Is this plow good for my atv?



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking to get a new plow to get for my quad and not sure if this would work great.

It hooks to the A arms, not sure if this would damage my quad if I clipped a curb or something?

http://www.gorillawinches.com/cycle-country-a-r-m-x-force-plow-kit-52-inch.html


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would want to have a better look at where and how this is mounting to the quad and also what type of quad are you going to be puttting this on?

from the Pics and CC site you can't get a clear Idea of how and Where.


if you hit a curb and your up to speed something somewhere is gonna give. be it the trip springs on the plow or the Arm's of your quad.

also looks like you put this on and your making your front suppension rigid which means if you travel you'll notice the bumps alot more.

so I don't really know what to tell ya.

would need more info on the area your plowing and what type of ATV you'll have this on.

your doing your own drive that's it and you know where the curbs are to avoid and such.

or are you gonna be off around the area and plowing places that you don't know real well?

just my thoughts 

sublime out.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

im in new jersey - about 5-7 inches per storm

going to be put on a honda foreman 450

going to be doing my driveway and about 10 others

Here is a better look at the way it hooks up: scroll to page 3
http://www.gorillawinches.com/gorilla_docs/x-force-manual.pdf

Thanks


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

page 8 - sorry


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

just bought it- guess im going to find out


----------



## hammer2108 (Nov 3, 2009)

wayne i bought the same thing 52 " poly, install was pretty easy yet to use though i'll probably use first im in upstate ny ill let u know


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i think what they are trying to do is make your front suspension rigid kind of like swishers application,

and there is no way i would put that on my honda, i think you will find out for yourselves though good luck and keep us posted


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

hammer - is it heavy enough where it will stay down while your plowing and not bounce up if you hit a packed down snow?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;879119 said:


> i think what they are trying to do is make your front suspension rigid kind of like swishers application,
> 
> and there is no way i would put that on my honda, i think you will find out for yourselves though good luck and keep us posted


Wayne and Hammer I hope you both have the best of luck with this type of plow.

Iplow, with the Swisher set up you have 2 different 1/2 length leaf spring that over lap each other each only have 1 eye bolt and then where they over lap there bolted to a center channel that runs under the quad to the rear hitch 
or My swisher set up is that way.
got one of there systems this summer for the Bucket need to move some sand around.

from what I gather from the CC web sit is there's a bigger and smaller tube and the smaller tube run's inside the bigger tube so your front end can still flex for up/down.

what would worrry me is the Arms' taking the pushing pressure of plowing the snow.

The swisher system is suppose to apply all the pushing presser to the rear hitch and the A arms are just for the side to side and then when lifting also the A arms take the brunt of it again.

guess Wayne and Hammer will find out this winter.

Wayne did you look at the Moose RM3 system at all?

just my thought's.

sublime out.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess i will find out for my self. Got such a great deal on it might as well try it.

I looked at the RM3 and it is what I was looking for. But I found the A.R.M. first.

What is the price for the RM3?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

blime, i hear yeah mybuddy had a swisher, nothing quick about hitching that up lol,

yea i would worry about the a arms toobut withluckthey put them on a honda, if the honda won't hold it there isnt a quad out there that will hhahahahahaha


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

WayneSnow;879777 said:


> I guess i will find out for my self. Got such a great deal on it might as well try it.
> 
> I looked at the RM3 and it is what I was looking for. But I found the A.R.M. first.
> 
> What is the price for the RM3?


I have no Idea on the price of the RM3,

I just know that Many here will tell you the CC blade's are Good for Plowing snow but the Moose blades are Great.

though the Lightweight Ploy blades I have no information on or any thing to go by.

Cycle country does make lot's of good products though I have a CC push tube and ran that for a year on a Honda 300 4x4 , also I have one of there V blades fabbed up on my 84 Big Red for light duty snow's. and end of the year sidewalk machine when I can't fit my Foreman and 60" blade down any longer.

any way keep up posted as to how it performs and such.

can you put the CC down force kit on it to help with scraping action?

at least you got great quad for plowing snow with.

get some Pics posted up when you get everything set to go for winter.

sublime out.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

sublime68charge;879836 said:


> I have no Idea on the price of the RM3,
> 
> I just know that Many here will tell you the CC blade's are Good for Plowing snow but the Moose blades are Great.
> 
> ...


I heard some good reviews on the poly so wanted to try it for myself.

haven't heard much about the downforce kit. How does it work? Does it do a good job?

Once I get my new plow, I will post pics right away.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;879829 said:


> blime, i hear yeah mybuddy had a swisher, nothing quick about hitching that up lol,
> 
> yea i would worry about the a arms toobut withluckthey put them on a honda, if the honda won't hold it there isnt a quad out there that will hhahahahahaha


your right about that one


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

for the CC down force kit here
http://www.cyclecountry.com/snow/down-force-kit

Works OK I know Reb from Wyoming has one and he say's it does OK. It will limit the amount of UP/Down you can due to the length of the Piston Rod.

nothing more than a gloried rear hatch door strut from the looks of it to me.

Though with your Poly and the ARM kit putting the down force kit on might limit your lifting height which is one of the nice things about the route you went.

time will always tell you. I only hope that you'll share what you learn with the rest of Us LOL

sublime out.


----------



## hammer2108 (Nov 3, 2009)

wayne,
Not sure if the weight will be suficient I have not been fortunate to use yet, I can tell you the whole setup weighs only 93 lbs..... excluding winch and bracket. I'm going to use it in stock form the way CC made it first and adjust from there kinda like dropping mortar rounds. I still have a 5hp snowblower for backup. Mine is on a lighter vehicle to begin with a 2000 yamaha wolverine 350 4X4 5 spd so its getting some weight over the rear wheels to start. still working on fabrication on rack..... .;...... on install of winch I did have to relocate the oil cooler during the install which ended up requiring me to buy a new cooler as threads from hose fused w threads on cooler so i put more juice on it and snapped the cooler.....oh well i think yours was a newer vehicle hopefully you can avoid that


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

hammer2108;880369 said:


> wayne,
> Not sure if the weight will be suficient I have not been fortunate to use yet, I can tell you the whole setup weighs only 93 lbs..... excluding winch and bracket. I'm going to use it in stock form the way CC made it first and adjust from there kinda like dropping mortar rounds. I still have a 5hp snowblower for backup. Mine is on a lighter vehicle to begin with a 2000 yamaha wolverine 350 4X4 5 spd so its getting some weight over the rear wheels to start. still working on fabrication on rack..... .;...... on install of winch I did have to relocate the oil cooler during the install which ended up requiring me to buy a new cooler as threads from hose fused w threads on cooler so i put more juice on it and snapped the cooler.....oh well i think yours was a newer vehicle hopefully you can avoid that


i already have my winch on, didnt have to make any modifications

I think like sublime said, probably going to have to use the downforce kit to add more weight

going to try the first storm as stock like you are. have my old plow for back up just in case


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

The down force kit wont add more weight to the plow just more down force to help you get a better scrape of the surface. Though it will limit the amout of how High you can raise the plow up. Though with the ARM system I would think you'll not lose much of what your max lift was.

just my thought's 

sublime out.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

i have double bumper on my foreman like this:










will the downforce kit still be able to hook behind the fairlead?


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

WayneSnow;882232 said:


> i have double bumper on my foreman like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it will not, I had that bumper on my sportsman 500, what I did was cut the top of the upper down pressure bracket off and welded it to the bumper. But it was all a waste because I hated the down pressue kit any way. The plow only lifted about 4 inches and was no good for stacking snow.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

sublime68charge;881960 said:


> The down force kit wont add more weight to the plow just more down force to help you get a better scrape of the surface. Though it will limit the amout of how High you can raise the plow up. Though with the ARM system I would think you'll not lose much of what your max lift was.
> 
> just my thought's
> 
> sublime out.


i was looking at your pictures on cardomain.com and saw a tent or something you made for cover. do know where you got that- i really like that idea!


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

apik1;882267 said:


> No it will not, I had that bumper on my sportsman 500, what I did was cut the top of the upper down pressure bracket off and welded it to the bumper. But it was all a waste because I hated the down pressue kit any way. The plow only lifted about 4 inches and was no good for stacking snow.


so i shouldn't get it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

the cab was from http://www.atvcabs.net/

though I got it 2nd hand for $160.00 from CL. its nice when its super cold out I can plow all day long in below zero temps. Its warmer in the cab than out shoveling the snow by hand. Which when I get cold plowing on the ATV I stop and shovel by hand till I'm warmed back up.

I have a few areas I can't fit the ATV into that have to be hand shoveled. was nice the first time I plowed with the Cab on I got cold shoveling by hand and was warm when plowing. Temp was -5 or so.
that day.

though it cuts down on visibilty alot. 
Its still way better than getting turned into a block of Ice.

The side zipper door was a big Pain so I made some changes and now the unit hinges off the back and you pull it over your head and I have a couple of Bunge cords that hook into the cab frame to Hold the front of the cab down.

for the Down force kit I'd wait until you know how well your blade scrapes and if you wanna better scraping job then get that kit.

Cabela's also has ATV cabs for sale as well.

good luck '

sublime out.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

just got the plow today, gonna put together and install tomorrow. hopefully get to use it soonn!!!!!


----------



## hammer2108 (Nov 3, 2009)

wayne,
Had about 3-4 inches on ground this morning worked well except need to be real careful on any departure angles from driveway. The grading away from my driveway is pretty steep so if i drive off the driveway....too far without raising the plow slightly it trips the center release for the mount if and plow setup comes loose and u have to reattach. but on level driveway no issues. still snowing its a heavier wet snow now suppose to turn to rain.... overall the wolverine worked well no weight over the racks needed either, the scrape on the driveway was clean as well the blade angle adjustment moved easily ....

hammer


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

put on my plow, looks good. hoping for snow. going to take a better set of pictures


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

somewhat better picture


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

plow setup was garbage in the end... kept popping off and couldnt get the job done. cycle country said their was a problem with the setup on certain quads... I told them I didn't like it and they returned it free of charge, and sent me a normal plow setup  

Now I should have no problems!


----------



## hammer2108 (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree it kept popping off what junk ........ I ended up enlisting my brother who is a welder we cut off the quik release lever # 1 and #2 welded washers to the quick attach so it was a complete circle. now u just slide pins in to keep it in place. and remove them when u want it out works well. plowed remainder of last season no issues. but poor design initially if I can mangle it with my wolverine im sure the larger atv's that can push more snow should avoid. Interesting im going to call cycle country and check my options.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

so now your running a CC Push tube set up?


----------



## hammer2108 (Nov 3, 2009)

i am not running a push tube I am running mine with major alterations to stock ARM mount. I think wayne got the pushtubes??"


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

yes i got the push tubes now


----------

